# There's got to be a better fan for the Inspiron 530



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

I've got a Dell Inspiron 530 "full size". It's only got the two fans in the whole case (cpu and case). I've been looking to upgrade my fan to something to move a little more of the heat out of my case. I've upgraded the ram, put a 620watt psu in, new E8400 upgrade, installed a second hdd, new sound card, and new gpu. All of these things have made the temp's higher in my case. What's my best choice for improving the airflow in a "cramped" 530 case? I don't want to cut holes in it unless I'm left with no other options. I've spent more on my upgrades than the whole system cost new so, I don't want to risk any of the cards or cpu when I can spend a little more and get a better fan! I'm not possitive but, I believe it's 92mm. I don't care what it costs as long as it works and doesn't sound like a stealth fighter powering up.:smile: Thanks for any insites you can provide.


----------



## shotgn (Aug 10, 2008)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...E&N=2010110573 50001516 1372726531&name=Antec

Those are my more favorite case fans, a couple of them have variable speeds to adjust to your liking.
Some have temperature sensors that speed up the fans when it heats up in your case.
Just read the specs and pick one to your liking


----------



## asidman (Nov 28, 2008)

Came across this article while looking for some help for my neighbours overclocked PC. Gave me some good advice on what would work and waht wouldn't.
In case you feel like considering alternatives have a look:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Computer_cooling


----------



## Warfare (Jun 21, 2008)

To tell you the truth.. You basically just upgraded every component in your case. Why not just get a new case? That would solve your problem. But if your set on keeping the case I would use a Scythe case fan found HERE their fans can move a lot of air and some are whisper quiet.


----------

